# Belt Creek, MT



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Has anyone run this creek? I hiked up the sluice boxes a short distance on Sunday and it looks like it would be a fun class II - III float. According to AW there was a river wide strainer in the canyon, but MT FWP removed it on Aug 6th. Just looking to see if anyone has any other knowledge of this run. I was thinking the Monarch to Rice section as it looks a bit low above Monarch (at least until next spring).


----------



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone ever float this section? I'm looking to hit it up later this spring when the water starts flowing....


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

A friend of mine has run it and says it is super fun and a beautiful canyon. I am hoping to check it out when the water comes up. Shoot me a pm if you are heading over there as I want to check it out. I am trying to figure out water levels when it will be runnable. Any beta?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Looks fun. MT_Dweller, if you head up there this year give me a shout.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

It's on my "haven't run but would like to" list. I believe some friends have run it before, I'll ask about flows.


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Fash, let's make sure we get there this year!


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm game. The friend I thought had floated it before actually hasn't. All I can find was info on American Whitewater: American Whitewater - 2. Monarch to Riceville, Belt Creek Montana, US
From the sounds of it, as long as there aren't any logjams, it's pretty straightforward. We'll just need to keep an eye on the flows.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Shhh!!! Please stop talking about this run, can't anything still be kept secret? On another note, I was able to fly this complete section on a run last week and here is what we saw... Monarch to Logging Crk confluance appeared clear. From the bridge through the canyon we saw a couple of strainers and one complete small jam. The jam was after a blind corner in a really bad spot. The water is still very low and as things come up it may blow all this out. BUT, be advised, there were jam problems on this run the last two years during runoff. There was a wind caused blow down and a couple of freakishly wet heavy snow storms that have left plenty of wood ready to be washed into the streamflow and cause jams and other unpleasantness. Below Logging Creek access is VERY terrain limited. If one were to get into trouble they could find themselves up the Shit Creek Drainage. This all boils down to... check with the locals before doing this run. Oh and by the way, my observations were at 1000 feet AGL and at 120 knots. I may have missed stuff. Now... stop talking about this. Colorado dosen't need to know our secrets...


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Seems like you would want more people running it so the log jams got cleaned out. Go figure.


----------



## dprinmt (Apr 1, 2008)

Weve been running this pretty regularly for the past few years, from neihart down as well. Ran into a nasty strainer last year and had to hike out, not fun. If we were any further downstream we woulda been in trouble as there is vert walls for a good majority of it with very swirly water. Canyon is very dynamic and can be casual class II float at low water i wouldnt hesitate to take a 5 yr down to a very dangerous III+ with IV-V consequence at higher water. This year is the highest snow water equv weve had, so it should be epic and i wouldnt be surprised if the canyon gets choked up again. Im pretty familiar with this stretch and ill say that the canyon can get sketchy, there def has been KIA's. That being said, its the best run close to GF. Neihart stretch is also very fun and fast, but have a good brace.


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like a fun run. Is there a gauge for this run? If so, what levels is it runnable? What is high and what is low?


----------



## Remix79 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey gang,
I'm working down here on the Smith at the ranger station. Any chance someone would be up for an evening run on the Neihart section?


----------



## Remix79 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey with it running high, anyone up for a run on the Neihart section?


----------

